# Can someone help me understand the new app (android)



## EscUber (Oct 12, 2015)

So I realize the app appears different depending on your location. Here in san Diego it seems to have updated and I have no idea what this new icon means.

It appears in the upper right corner of the "heat map" when you click it, it brings up what appears to be a surge color gradiant.

Does anyone have any info on this?


----------



## Altima ATL (Jul 13, 2015)

That is the value of the color of surges (or lack thereof)


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

When it surges, you will see hexagons in varying shades of red that match that gradient.


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

So basically somewhere in your area it is surging. Now have fun trying to find it. You have to zoom in before you can see it and by the time you find it, it will be gone. I still use the rider app as I know which areas that surge consistently which is reliable and faster.


----------



## EscUber (Oct 12, 2015)

ahh ok. kinda what I thought.

What is this new hexagon surge map?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> So basically somewhere in your area it is surging. Now have fun trying to find it. You have to zoom in before you can see it and by the time you find it, it will be gone..


well that icon stays there all the time, its actually a legend
when it surges, you should simply the the hexagons/honeycombs



EscUber said:


> ahh ok. kinda what I thought.
> 
> What is this new hexagon surge map?


no more surge zones
they draw hexagons/honeycombs now for surges


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Thank you OP for asking this as it clarified for me what this new release has in it. They must not be required to give a small summary like other Developers on what is NEW in the app and what changes have been made per release. The newest update, to me, is hideous for Android. The pixelated heat signature in/on the map is downright awful looking.

I refuse to open it on the DiPad as I am reading about major lag that I cannot afford to have happen, in rides or not.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Old app vs new app? 
Update or stay put with old one?

I did notice, using old app: 
Surge says one number, but some pax ping me with lower surge multiplier
Still, old app shows multiplier above 2.2+ in the graphic above
I like knowing if it's 2, 2.4, 3, etc. Watch it climb and only log on when it's high enough

So....stay with the old app ?


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Please God somebody tell me

What's better/worse about the new android driver app ?


----------

